
RGB laser projector is a jaw-dropping build - phsr
http://hackaday.com/2011/11/10/rgb-laser-projector-is-a-jaw-dropping-build/
======
buro9
Summarised build: <http://www.edaboard.com/thread230353.html>

Original Polish thread: <http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1676990.html>

------
jtreminio
That looks extremely unsafe.

~~~
jjcm
We're on Hacker News - a site focused on startup and entrepreneurship. Risky,
dangerous, and unsafe are all buzzwords that we flock to.

~~~
jtreminio
Yes but you can go from seeing to blind in under a second with these lasers -
and anyone else unfortunate enough to be hit with one of these.

It's not only unsafe but possibly criminally negligent to operate this as is
shown on that page.

~~~
nitrogen
_It's not only unsafe but possibly criminally negligent to operate this as is
shown on that page._

Casually tossing around phrases like "criminally negligent" spoils all the fun
of hacking. Seriously. You are _strongly_ overreacting. Haven't you ever been
to a laser show? All that's shown on the linked Hackaday article is a DIY
laser projector projecting some cool designs. I don't recall seeing any
pictures of people pointing lasers at other peoples' eyes.

Further, it looks like this was all done inside of a research lab by someone
who knows what they are doing.

------
tallanvor
All I can really say about this is that I want one. Now.

~~~
xyzzyz
According to author, it costed him about 1000 zł - it's about 300 USD. Laser
diodes are taken from DVD burners and Blu-ray readers, he also used current
stabilizers taken from HP printer, but the most expensive parts, being half
the cost, were galvos, used for moving the ray.

He said that it's certainly unsafe, and not only because of potential eye
damage -- combined static ray is capable of burning through the cardboard and
creating skin burns.

~~~
tallanvor
So if I offer $600 he might make me one? :)

Even given the safety issues, it's still very impressive.

~~~
dspillett
Getting it exported from his country and imported to yours might involve some
expensive fun-and-games though, and I'd be inclined to offer more for his time
then the $300 above the parts cost, and you need to account for the fact that
a lot of his parts were scavenged (if he'd had to more of the parts new it
could significantly raise the cost).

------
newman314
I prefer this instead. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_CHXwXvWvs>

------
tezza
Impressive as a home build.

They banned colour lasers in Austrailia circa 2000.

At the millennium party Mobile Home they used a commercial laser to project
whole Tom and Jerry snippets onto the cliff face of North Bondi.

The ban came in shortly after and we were left with monochrome :(

~~~
deutronium
Aren't all lasers coloured?

~~~
tezza

      s/coloured/multi-coloured/g

------
codezero
This reminds me of the awesome lasers in the 80s flick, Real Genius. Awesome!

------
jroseattle
I want one. I'll commission it like a piece of art.

------
hankejh
I can haz?

